# Holy $hit!



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I couldn't think of a better title. This pic showed up on Twitter, had to share it...it looks insane. Gwin going huge. Hopefully this was from some video shoot or something, and we'll get to see more of it!


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!!!:eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

first off very nice pic...props to the guy

but to me that isn't that hard........you hit it slow and go faster and faster till you get a pic like that....no consequences for coming up short ...anyone could do that...just hit it 5 feet then 10 feet, twenty, then thirty then forty, then 50

unless the landing is out of the pic...then that wows me


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Gwin also came from a moto background. Still amazing.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

Epic, but as SMT says, I guess a few guys on here could build up to that... Not me unless I had 400cc under me, but still, makes an awesome photo!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

If that's at Pine Valley imma send that sheeettt


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Big and crazy....


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> unless the landing is out of the pic...then that wows me


the landing is just about out of the pick on the bottom right, where it looks like a landing was shaped. so yes, it looks like the landing is out of the pic.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL @ the jump not being impressive because there's no spikes or sharks with laser beams in between the jump and the landing. I would love to see your guys' pics clearing 60 or 70 ft. across anything (even a mountain of pillows) on your DH bike, so please post em!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> LOL @ the jump not being impressive because there's no spikes or sharks with laser beams in between the jump and the landing. I would love to see your guys' pics clearing 60 or 70 ft. across anything (even a mountain of pillows) on your DH bike, so please post em!


I only have enough pillows to protect a 20 foot gap and they are getting kinda muddy from two seasons of use. 

My girlfriend is making some more for spring.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Build up to it or not - he's going freakin HUGE there. Mega huge.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Build up to it or not - he's going freakin HUGE there. Mega huge.


no kidding. amazing. props to anyone who could build up to that. if I'm guessing right, his landing is just barely visible off the right edge of the photo...insane!


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

That's freaking nuts... Gwin is the man and yeah, i've yet to see any pics of anyone in this forum sending something that far out.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Build up to it or not thats bigg!!! You can get outta shape being in the air that long.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think there is video from the day as well, I believe this may have been from shooting for 3 Minute Gaps...the new Clay Porter. Let's hope so, anyway.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

hat is huge. but i think is funny how that jump is huge on a dh bike with 8'' of suspension and disc brakes and all this stuff and that would be a medium-largish jump for a skier or snowboarder who relies on nothing but their legs.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

thats huge :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pink lasers are especially bad too, because they turn you ghey while they chop off appendages


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

actually, after some digging, I found the original 
(they not only Photoshopped out the sharks and spikes to make the OP's pic more "tourist friendly")
- they also...well see for yourself

The original unaltered (AFIK) image:


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

This is the most ridiculous thread I have ever read!


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Now just replace Gwin with Huckin' Kitty and its perfect!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Oooh! The kitty has been absent for far too long


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i think a hucking kittey pic making contest is in order


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*dirt and rocks versus powder?*

Seriously?! Snow can hurt at those type of speeds/heights, but rocks and dirt are lot less forgiving regardless of suspension......doesn't snow "squish" when these snow tricksters land too?

And to the people who talk about how this pic isn't impressive, once again, seriously?!

Anything over 50', with or without a gap isn't easy.....I'm not trying to discourage anyone, but belittling/reducing others accomplishments is lame; a very insecure response in fact.
If any of us one day send something this size, the accomplishment will have been previously degraded by our own actions, and will not mean very much, because after all it's not even that impressive right?


----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

After 3 years of riding, i'm just getting to the point where hitting kickers and gaps makes sense... and yes, one can work their way up to that size jump (although there's bound to be some dues paying along the way). From what i've found, it's all a matter of confidence, speed, and landing right.

That said, MAD PROPS to guys like Gwin who truly "go big". There's serious consequences on tap for a mistake doing such things. It impresses and inspires me.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Bob dont get your panties in a bunch because he is the first American to stand on a WC podium and be competitive at every race in what a decade? Oh also he has only been racing what three years now?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ianjenn said:


> Bob dont get your panties in a bunch...?


I think Bob is a free-baller


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> first off very nice pic...props to the guy
> 
> but to me that isn't that hard........you hit it slow and go faster and faster till you get a pic like that....no consequences for coming up short ...anyone could do that...just hit it 5 feet then 10 feet, twenty, then thirty then forty, then 50
> 
> unless the landing is out of the pic...then that wows me


Wow Bob, wow. :skep:


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice point ian ! Everyone remeber this kid has been on a dh bike for what 3 years now ! Props GWIN.....always putting on a show !


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if the Trek will hold up to that kind of abuse? It's pretty thin tubing for lasers that big.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wasea04 said:


> Seriously?! Snow can hurt at those type of speeds/heights, but rocks and dirt are lot less forgiving regardless of suspension......doesn't snow "squish" when these snow tricksters land too?


you dont ski or board huh? im not talking powder, im talking park where the jumps are pretty much ice. there is no give to them. admitidly rocks hurt more, but a well packed jump being more forgiving than dirt? no.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Pslide said:


> I wonder if the Trek will hold up to that kind of abuse? It's pretty thin tubing for lasers that big.


*NO it won't!*


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Man, that's huge. As for building up to it, I don't see a way for you to work your way up on that one...unless you enjoy casing landings from 15-20 feet up all day.....


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Agreed......but*



b-kul said:


> you dont ski or board huh? im not talking powder, im talking park where the jumps are pretty much ice. there is no give to them. admitidly rocks hurt more, but a well packed jump being more forgiving than dirt? no.


I do ski, and taking a slammer on the groomed stuff hurts, but not to get all scientific on you, the viscosity of snow helps to turn impact forces into horizontal (slide away at speed) motion, it deflects much better, as opposed to hittin' and stickin'.


----------



## cck siswantoro (Dec 13, 2010)

wooooowwwwwwww nice...............cek onthis site for bike specification


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wasea04 said:


> I do ski, and taking a slammer on the groomed stuff hurts, but not to get all scientific on you, the viscosity of snow helps to turn impact forces into horizontal (slide away at speed) motion, it deflects much better, as opposed to hittin' and stickin'.


you're avoiding my whole point. im not talking about the weekend warrior skiing groomers, im talking about top level freestyle pros, tanner hall, tom wallish, simon dumont, jon olson. the jumps they hit are anywhere from 50- 100 feet. they may look nicely groomed but in reality those jumps are as hard as concrete. sure you will slide but tell me even slipping on some black ice and falling on your butt doesnt hurt. now put that in perspective with how big these guys are going.


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome pillows! Your woman is HOT!


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

Sickness!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think huge hits are probly more natural to Gwinny considering didn't he do some moto?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> first off very nice pic...props to the guy
> 
> but to me that isn't that hard........you hit it slow and go faster and faster till you get a pic like that....no consequences for coming up short ...anyone could do that...just hit it 5 feet then 10 feet, twenty, then thirty then forty, then 50
> 
> unless the landing is out of the pic...then that wows me


Not so sure about that... its almost flat before the landing in the far right, if he comes down right there I bet it would suck.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

That is huge by any standard. Mad props to Gwyn. The thing that makes a jump that long really scary as far as risk of injury is the speed. Velocity really ramps up the damage when you hit the ground... and I imagine you've gotta be going pretty dang fast to clear a gap like that.

Any guesses how far that is to the back side of that ramp in the far right of the picture? Where's the pinkbike guys when you need them?


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd like to see someone "work there way up to that". If you come up even ten feet short of what looks like the landing, you won't be landing and riding away.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

KRob said:


> That is huge by any standard. Mad props to Gwyn. The thing that makes a jump that long really scary as far as risk of injury is the speed. Velocity really ramps up the damage when you hit the ground... and I imagine you've gotta be going pretty dang fast to clear a gap like that.
> 
> Any guesses how far that is to the back side of that ramp in the far right of the picture? Where's the pinkbike guys when you need them?


The problem is that the pinkbike measure conversion formula is too exponential to work properly when the base input (aka real life distance) is already a number that is difficult to count to for most pinkbikers.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> actually, after some digging, I found the original
> (they not only Photoshopped out the sharks and spikes to make the OP's pic more "tourist friendly")
> - they also...well see for yourself
> 
> The original unaltered (AFIK) image:


hahahaha thats awesome!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> The problem is that the pinkbike measure conversion formula is too exponential to work properly when the base input (aka real life distance) is already a number that is difficult to count to for most pinkbikers.


I have a Pinkbike conversion widget that I am beta testing... it gives the distance from lip to landing as 105 feet with a 45 foot drop, but it's hard to get a read on calibration since there isn't a guy standing in the background filming while a fat kid next to him picks his nose. So I would assume a +/- 5ft margin of error.

BTW... that works out to about 12,500 couch throw pillows... I don't think my lady Sugar Lips is gonna be able to make that many, and if the lava and sharks are there when I try it most of the pillows will be destroyed anyway. It's not worth it.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Lame post, SMT. Anyone who jumps starts smaller and works their way up to bigger. Regardless, on a jump that big, it really doesn't matter if it's a table, or a gap over a lava pit with sharks-n-frickin' laser beams. If you're goin' that big and you mess up, you could easily break your neck if you land wrong. Doing a jump that size takes mad skills and big brass ones...:thumbsup:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

That is bad a$$ like Chuck Norris


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

eh...ive seen better


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

So, it was from the 3MG shoot...and here's the 3MG teaser for Gwin's section. And no, Porter wasn't going to give up the goods that easily, we'll still have to wait for the whole movie to see the full jump...but there's a little snippet here to whet your appetite...:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/188333

This movie looks like it will be one sick puppy! (Check out the other teasers as well...).


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

So we have to wait until June to see the jump?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

scottvt said:


> So we have to wait until June to see the jump?


Well either that or you can take SMT out there and he can work his way up to it. :thumbsup:


----------

